# Fe dom and fi dom difference?



## dianamodel3

What's the difference? 
How they are different


----------



## Satan Claus

So let's take INFP (Fi dom) and ENFJ (Fe dom) as an example:

First thing, the INFP is an introvert while the ENFJ is an extrovert so the feeling in the ENFJ is going to be much more obvious then the INFP. However the INFP's feelings is going to be much more deep.

Fi focuses on their own feeling while Fe focuses on others. So the INFP is going to be more aware of how they feel and in a healthy way put themselves first before others. The realm of Fi is very complicated function but once you meet an ISFP or an INFP it suddenly becomes so much easier. You'll know when you meet an Fi dom verses meeting an Fe dom. They're so different it's crazy!


----------



## uncertain

@Satan Claus
How about INFP and INFJ? How do you tell apart the two when you just meet?


----------



## galactic collision

If they ask you to read their palm, they're an INFP. If they ask to read your palm, they're an INFJ.

In all seriousness, here's the simplest difference I've learned about the difference between Fe and Fi: Fi's concern is what something is, and Fe's concern is how to use it. 

This can be applied in morals and feelings.

Take for instance a social situation in which someone in the room is visibly upset and not having a good time, but everyone else is.
An xNFP will say "That person looks upset. I wonder what is wrong with them." They could then move on to think "I wonder what would cheer them up" or "it's not my concern; they shouldn't be at this party if they have other things going on"
While the xNFP is thinking about these things, the xNFJ is already halfway across the room to talk to the person who is upset, to "solve" the social problem as it were. 

If an xNFP misses you, they will usually still wait for you to call or text first. 
If an xNFJ misses you, you will find out as soon as the thought crosses their mind because it's not about the problem - it's about the solution. 

An xNFP has trouble talking about their feelings because that's not how their feelings work. Feelings are not malleable things you can easily fit into words. An xNFP talking about their feelings will be going through their Tertiary (ENFP) or Inferior (INFP) Te, so a lot of the time when they verbalize their feelings they end up seeming somewhat detached. Sometimes they use metaphors to describe feelings and situations (mostly due to Ne) or they will compare something to a past experience or feeling (Si).

An xNFJ does not have trouble talking about their feelings because their feelings are meant to be verbalized, shared, expressed, utilized. An xNFJ has more trouble hiding their feelings because it tends to bubble over anyway. Fe is a loud function, and Ni is a very quiet one. xNFJs will be more emotionally present while discussing their feelings, but also generally more focused on the "goal" of the situation (what they hope to get from expressing their feelings - be it a personal emotional release or something else, like empathy). xNFJs like talking about their emotions; xNFPs generally don't.

Hope this all helps and makes sense. I realize that I'm generalizing with all of these examples, but so far I have found them to be true in my personal experiences. And I provided multiple examples so that if one didn't "click" for you, maybe another would.


----------



## ai.tran.75

justforthespark said:


> If they ask you to read their palm, they're an INFP. If they ask to read your palm, they're an INFJ.
> 
> In all seriousness, here's the simplest difference I've learned about the difference between Fe and Fi: Fi's concern is what something is, and Fe's concern is how to use it.
> 
> This can be applied in morals and feelings.
> 
> Take for instance a social situation in which someone in the room is visibly upset and not having a good time, but everyone else is.
> An xNFP will say "That person looks upset. I wonder what is wrong with them." They could then move on to think "I wonder what would cheer them up" or "it's not my concern; they shouldn't be at this party if they have other things going on"
> While the xNFP is thinking about these things, the xNFJ is already halfway across the room to talk to the person who is upset, to "solve" the social problem as it were.
> 
> If an xNFP misses you, they will usually still wait for you to call or text first.
> If an xNFJ misses you, you will find out as soon as the thought crosses their mind because it's not about the problem - it's about the solution.
> 
> An xNFP has trouble talking about their feelings because that's not how their feelings work. Feelings are not malleable things you can easily fit into words. An xNFP talking about their feelings will be going through their Tertiary (ENFP) or Inferior (INFP) Te, so a lot of the time when they verbalize their feelings they end up seeming somewhat detached. Sometimes they use metaphors to describe feelings and situations (mostly due to Ne) or they will compare something to a past experience or feeling (Si).
> 
> An xNFJ does not have trouble talking about their feelings because their feelings are meant to be verbalized, shared, expressed, utilized. An xNFJ has more trouble hiding their feelings because it tends to bubble over anyway. Fe is a loud function, and Ni is a very quiet one. xNFJs will be more emotionally present while discussing their feelings, but also generally more focused on the "goal" of the situation (what they hope to get from expressing their feelings - be it a personal emotional release or something else, like empathy). xNFJs like talking about their emotions; xNFPs generally don't.
> 
> Hope this all helps and makes sense. I realize that I'm generalizing with all of these examples, but so far I have found them to be true in my personal experiences. And I provided multiple examples so that if one didn't "click" for you, maybe another would.


Wow- I can relate to much of what you said about Fi


----------



## uncertain

justforthespark said:


> Fe is a loud function, and *Ni is a very quiet one.* xNFJs will be more emotionally present while discussing their feelings, but also generally more focused on the "goal" of the situation (what they hope to get from expressing their feelings - be it a personal emotional release or something else, like empathy). xNFJs like talking about their emotions; xNFPs generally don't.


That's the problem, since INFJ has dominant Ni, I suppose they are pretty quiet. Why would you expect them to talk about emotion when they are quiet in general? And if they are focus on solving a problem by releasing emotion or by talking about their problem, is that really feeling and emotion? That sounds like Te to me because the releasing and opening up is meant to be part of the process of solving the problem. I don't know. :/


----------



## dianamodel3

justforthespark said:


> If they ask you to read their palm, they're an INFP. If they ask to read your palm, they're an INFJ.
> 
> In all seriousness, here's the simplest difference I've learned about the difference between Fe and Fi: Fi's concern is what something is, and Fe's concern is how to use it.
> 
> This can be applied in morals and feelings.
> 
> Take for instance a social situation in which someone in the room is visibly upset and not having a good time, but everyone else is.
> An xNFP will say "That person looks upset. I wonder what is wrong with them." They could then move on to think "I wonder what would cheer them up" or "it's not my concern; they shouldn't be at this party if they have other things going on"
> While the xNFP is thinking about these things, the xNFJ is already halfway across the room to talk to the person who is upset, to "solve" the social problem as it were.
> 
> If an xNFP misses you, they will usually still wait for you to call or text first.
> If an xNFJ misses you, you will find out as soon as the thought crosses their mind because it's not about the problem - it's about the solution.
> 
> An xNFP has trouble talking about their feelings because that's not how their feelings work. Feelings are not malleable things you can easily fit into words. An xNFP talking about their feelings will be going through their Tertiary (ENFP) or Inferior (INFP) Te, so a lot of the time when they verbalize their feelings they end up seeming somewhat detached. Sometimes they use metaphors to describe feelings and situations (mostly due to Ne) or they will compare something to a past experience or feeling (Si).
> 
> An xNFJ does not have trouble talking about their feelings because their feelings are meant to be verbalized, shared, expressed, utilized. An xNFJ has more trouble hiding their feelings because it tends to bubble over anyway. Fe is a loud function, and Ni is a very quiet one. xNFJs will be more emotionally present while discussing their feelings, but also generally more focused on the "goal" of the situation (what they hope to get from expressing their feelings - be it a personal emotional release or something else, like empathy). xNFJs like talking about their emotions; xNFPs generally don't.
> 
> Hope this all helps and makes sense. I realize that I'm generalizing with all of these examples, but so far I have found them to be true in my personal experiences. And I provided multiple examples so that if one didn't "click" for you, maybe another would.


Wow now i finally understand about my enfp friend and also esfp friend.
They tend to talk about how bad they feel and what the problem is but never solve. Also my ex isfp boyfriend never talked first even when he missed me. But i tell everything as soon as i have some feeling or idea. It is shared as soon as it is made. If i text my ex bf first after 3month, then he says he missed me so so much and how much he missed me. Then for me, why didn't talk first? Which is what i never can understand for now.
But is it related to sfp people too? 
I found what you have talked is similar to sfp people too.


----------



## ai.tran.75

dianamodel3 said:


> Wow now i finally understand about my enfp friend and also esfp friend.
> They tend to talk about how bad they feel and what the problem is but never solve. Also my ex isfp boyfriend never talked first even when he missed me. But i tell everything as soon as i have some feeling or idea. It is shared as soon as it is made. If i text my ex bf first after 3month, then he says he missed me so so much and how much he missed me. Then for me, why didn't talk first? Which is what i never can understand for now.
> But is it related to sfp people too?
> I found what you have talked is similar to sfp people too.


Well she was describing Fi - and i know SFp have Fi as their Dom or auxiliary


----------



## dianamodel3

ai.tran.75 said:


> Well she was describing Fi - and i know SFp have Fi as their Dom or auxiliary


Ah yes haha


----------



## dianamodel3

justforthespark said:


> If they ask you to read their palm, they're an INFP. If they ask to read your palm, they're an INFJ.
> 
> In all seriousness, here's the simplest difference I've learned about the difference between Fe and Fi: Fi's concern is what something is, and Fe's concern is how to use it.
> 
> This can be applied in morals and feelings.
> 
> Take for instance a social situation in which someone in the room is visibly upset and not having a good time, but everyone else is.
> An xNFP will say "That person looks upset. I wonder what is wrong with them." They could then move on to think "I wonder what would cheer them up" or "it's not my concern; they shouldn't be at this party if they have other things going on"
> While the xNFP is thinking about these things, the xNFJ is already halfway across the room to talk to the person who is upset, to "solve" the social problem as it were.
> 
> If an xNFP misses you, they will usually still wait for you to call or text first.
> If an xNFJ misses you, you will find out as soon as the thought crosses their mind because it's not about the problem - it's about the solution.
> 
> An xNFP has trouble talking about their feelings because that's not how their feelings work. Feelings are not malleable things you can easily fit into words. An xNFP talking about their feelings will be going through their Tertiary (ENFP) or Inferior (INFP) Te, so a lot of the time when they verbalize their feelings they end up seeming somewhat detached. Sometimes they use metaphors to describe feelings and situations (mostly due to Ne) or they will compare something to a past experience or feeling (Si).
> 
> An xNFJ does not have trouble talking about their feelings because their feelings are meant to be verbalized, shared, expressed, utilized. An xNFJ has more trouble hiding their feelings because it tends to bubble over anyway. Fe is a loud function, and Ni is a very quiet one. xNFJs will be more emotionally present while discussing their feelings, but also generally more focused on the "goal" of the situation (what they hope to get from expressing their feelings - be it a personal emotional release or something else, like empathy). xNFJs like talking about their emotions; xNFPs generally don't.
> 
> Hope this all helps and makes sense. I realize that I'm generalizing with all of these examples, but so far I have found them to be true in my personal experiences. And I provided multiple examples so that if one didn't "click" for you, maybe another would.


Do you know what the difference is between nfp and sfp? For me , what you descrived for nfp sounds very similar to sfp?


----------



## galactic collision

dianamodel3 said:


> Wow now i finally understand about my enfp friend and also esfp friend.
> They tend to talk about how bad they feel and what the problem is but never solve. Also my ex isfp boyfriend never talked first even when he missed me. But i tell everything as soon as i have some feeling or idea. It is shared as soon as it is made. If i text my ex bf first after 3month, then he says he missed me so so much and how much he missed me. Then for me, why didn't talk first? Which is what i never can understand for now.
> But is it related to sfp people too?
> I found what you have talked is similar to sfp people too.


Yes. xSFPs have Fi as their dominant or auxiliary function, so it works essentially the same way. The difference is that an xSFP won't use metaphors the way an xNFP will when they do discuss their feelings. They're more likely to focus on what the thing is.

Thinking about a conversation I (an ENFP) had with an ESFP friend right before what promised to be a long day at work:
xNFP: "I am so tired, I feel like I've been hit by a truck."
xSFP: "I am so tired, I feel like I'm not going to be able to get any work done today."

But still the discomfort with discussing real feelings or having a "solution" for the feelings. That's where an Fe user intervenes and says "You should definitely get an early night tonight!" :tongue:


----------



## galactic collision

uncertain said:


> That's the problem, since INFJ has dominant Ni, I suppose they are pretty quiet. Why would you expect them to talk about emotion when they are quiet in general? And if they are focus on solving a problem by releasing emotion or by talking about their problem, is that really feeling and emotion? That sounds like Te to me because the releasing and opening up is meant to be part of the process of solving the problem. I don't know. :/


Well, Te and Fe are very similiar in that they both look for ways to use an already established system. (Whereas Ti and Fi are like, "What _is_ the system?")

INFJs extravert Fe, so when you meet them it will be the first function you see. Introverts are not always quiet - but of course Fe users are not always loud. When I said "Fe is loud," I meant that you can see it more easily than you can see Fi. Fi is an introverted function, so you won't see it unless an Fi user makes a choice to show it. 

I've heard people say that Fe users will tell you they love you, and Fi users will show you they love you. It doesn't fully click in my brain, but it's made sense to other people, so I'll put it out there in case someone else wants to make sense of it.

I got into a debate with an Fe user about something that was very important to both of us, but we had slightly different opinions on it. She and I are both very stubborn about this issue, and we both dug our heels in. I kept saying, "This is what it is!" and she kept saying, "But that doesn't work!" Eventually I started crying while debating because although I hadn't lost any of the logic of the argument, it was a lot of work for me to keep calling on Te to verbalize my strong Fi convictions.


----------



## Courtalort

justforthespark said:


> If an xNFP misses you, they will usually still wait for you to call or text first.
> If an xNFJ misses you, you will find out as soon as the thought crosses their mind because it's not about the problem - it's about the solution.


This is perfect. I never reach out even if I'm missing someone, due partially to what you said, but also due to my inability to properly explain how I'm feeling so I don't really want to approach the situation.
@dianamodel3 as an INFP, I have been told that when I talk about my emotions I sound kind of cold and detached, like they are irrelevant to me, but then when I talk about something important to me, I sound very passionate. 

My best friend is an INFJ, and we come across very differently. I show less emotion overall but am more impassioned about certain topics, and tend to voice my own opinions more, she is very technical talking about things but caring when discussing people, and relents much more than I do.


----------



## Bahburah

I imagen Fi and Fe like Ti and Te.

From Ti(myself) to Te, it docent really seem like the person was thinking about something until you bring it to there face. 

I'm like; your only thinking this because it was bout up and are coming to a shallow conclusion about the situation.
It's like you can see them thinking.

Compared to Ti which has probably already thought about it, and/or dissect it much quicker within themselfs compared to Te which would need others or something to trigger thinking. 


So thats how I imagine Fi users look at Fe users.

As in, you weren't feeling this way until I came a long and gave you an emotion to mirror. 
Or your only feeling that way because the group is. 


So typically the extroverted functions are more sallow.

Yet both are just as useful in different ways.

"i" functions being more deep are true, yet stubborn an inexperienced.

While "e" functions are more open and have a wider prospective to work with, yet more shallow about them with less reflection.


----------



## Courtalort

@Bahburah I like to say that an extroverted function has more breadth, whereas an introverted function has more depth.


----------



## Ummon

Will offer my two cents. (Ambiverted NFJ)

*INFP*- Very in touch with their feelings. They are able to articulate why they feel a certain way- or, if not, describe the feeling itself in depth. Individualistic. Given a creative idea, they build off it and come up with all sorts of other innovative ideas (e.g. the INFP I know is good at cowriting stories with other people, speculating about what will happen in tv shows, etc). INFPs refer back to the past more often than INFJs and joke about holding grudges (which may or may not actually exist). When frustrated, try to control their external environment and make a lot of plans. Might be afraid that their words have hurt someone else, even when they have not, and will ask for forgiveness. Very nice people who feel a strong connection to the idea of innocence/ their inner child.

*INFJ*- Foreshadowers, good predictors of forthcoming events. They can get ahead of themselves, as they are always looking toward the future in some way or another. Often come up with creative ideas that seem to have sprung from nowhere and are not grounded in their surroundings. Might think they know better than their peers, but care a lot about what others think of them. Either passive-agressive or surprisingly blunt. INFJs love to protect and care for others, and are very loyal. They cannot always articulate why they feel a certain way, but can explain how others feel with ease. Seek to understand how the world works and thrive on systems, paradoxes and symbols. Prone to overanalysis. Love life, but can feel detached from the sensory world. Wise old man stereotype + love of nature = INFJ

*ENFJ*- Very giving people who love to make others happy. Are attuned to others' feelings and show genuine interest in how people are doing. Strive to be on good terms with everyone and struggle when they cannot get along with people. More visibly sensitive than INFJs. Are good at understanding motivations, the central point of a logical argument and the hidden meanings behind what someone says. ENFJs love life and treasure good food, beautiful places and being physically comfortable. More impulsive than INFJs, more observant of their surroundings than INFPs. When stressed, they think in circles and make plans that they cannot follow through with. Think of great orators/ public speakers and activists.


----------



## Laeona

justforthespark said:


> If they ask you to read their palm, they're an INFP. If they ask to read your palm, they're an INFJ.
> 
> In all seriousness, here's the simplest difference I've learned about the difference between Fe and Fi: Fi's concern is what something is, and Fe's concern is how to use it.
> 
> This can be applied in morals and feelings.
> 
> Take for instance a social situation in which someone in the room is visibly upset and not having a good time, but everyone else is.
> An xNFP will say "That person looks upset. I wonder what is wrong with them." They could then move on to think "I wonder what would cheer them up" or "it's not my concern; they shouldn't be at this party if they have other things going on"
> While the xNFP is thinking about these things, the xNFJ is already halfway across the room to talk to the person who is upset, to "solve" the social problem as it were.
> 
> If an xNFP misses you, they will usually still wait for you to call or text first.
> If an xNFJ misses you, you will find out as soon as the thought crosses their mind because it's not about the problem - it's about the solution.
> 
> An xNFP has trouble talking about their feelings because that's not how their feelings work. Feelings are not malleable things you can easily fit into words. An xNFP talking about their feelings will be going through their Tertiary (ENFP) or Inferior (INFP) Te, so a lot of the time when they verbalize their feelings they end up seeming somewhat detached. Sometimes they use metaphors to describe feelings and situations (mostly due to Ne) or they will compare something to a past experience or feeling (Si).
> 
> An xNFJ does not have trouble talking about their feelings because their feelings are meant to be verbalized, shared, expressed, utilized. An xNFJ has more trouble hiding their feelings because it tends to bubble over anyway. Fe is a loud function, and Ni is a very quiet one. xNFJs will be more emotionally present while discussing their feelings, but also generally more focused on the "goal" of the situation (what they hope to get from expressing their feelings - be it a personal emotional release or something else, like empathy). xNFJs like talking about their emotions; xNFPs generally don't.
> 
> Hope this all helps and makes sense. I realize that I'm generalizing with all of these examples, but so far I have found them to be true in my personal experiences. And I provided multiple examples so that if one didn't "click" for you, maybe another would.


My Fi hero :*) Thank you. This was beautiful


----------



## Coburn

As I understand it, Fe believes in an external standard; like all extroverted functions, it relies on third party input to form it's basis.

Fi, as an introverted function, relies on itself to determine a standard; it does not consider external standards because the very idea undermines the personal and subjective nature of Fi.

To use an INFJ and INFP I know. The INFJ often thinks feelings should be up for discussion and subject to change based on mutual agreement. The INFP feels that ultimately, while the discussion is insightful or thought provoking, the values discussed are ultimately a private and personal choice that are not subject to the INFJ's beliefs.


----------



## Satan Claus

uncertain said:


> @_Satan Claus_
> How about INFP and INFJ? How do you tell apart the two when you just meet?


INFJ's will stare right at you and have laser focus. INFP's won't.


----------



## dianamodel3

Satan Claus said:


> INFJ's will stare right at you and have laser focus. INFP's won't.


Haha easy


----------

